# Jakie narzędzie do generowania modeline

## vutives

Jakie narzędzie wykorzystać do generowania modeline'ów? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76387.html  czy http://www.dkfz-heidelberg.de/spec/linux/modeline/index.html.en ? Czy wystarczy to wpisać tylko w xorg.conf i wtedy odpali się komp ze 100Hz czy jeszcze trzeba będzie cos w KDE zmieniać?

----------

## damjanek

```
gtf 1024 768 72
```

 i masz modline dla 1024x768@72Hz... wrzucasz do xorg.conf i masz.

----------

## vutives

Heh... Gapa ze mnie. Nie zauważyłem, że pod sekcją "Monitor" są zakomentowane modeline'y. No więc wybrałem, ten który mnie interesował i wkleiłem w "Monitor" nad linijką "Option". Włączam ponownie komputer, a tu mi się KDE nie chce odpalić. Muszę usunąć tą linijkę z modelinem i wtedy działa normalnie. Co robić?

----------

## vutives

co jest? nie wierzę żebyście pracowali przy 85Hz. Napiszcie jak uporaliście się z tym problemem.

----------

## wuja

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> co jest? nie wierzę żebyście pracowali przy 85Hz....

 

A co w tym złego? Luksus.

Mam w robocie do wyboru 800x600@72 lub 1024x768@60 i najczęściej niestety muszę odpalać na 60Hz   :Sad: 

----------

## damjanek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2787140-highlight-modeline.html#2787140

generalnie daj 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

 i probuj startowac Xy na kolejnych modeline przy uzyciu 

```
xinit
```

.

----------

## psycepa

jest jeszcze http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

----------

## kicior

Stary, czytaj co ludzie piszą. Damjanek napisał o programie gtf i nic więcej nie potrzebujesz.

Piszesz

```
gtf 1024 768 100
```

 i masz to co chciałeś. Rozdzielczości i odświeżania wpisujesz jakie potrzebujesz.

----------

## psycepa

 *kicior wrote:*   

> Stary, czytaj co ludzie piszą. Damjanek napisał o programie gtf i nic więcej nie potrzebujesz.
> 
> Piszesz
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fajnie

tylko powiedz mi co jak gtf z jakichs magicznych powodow nie podaje poprawnych danych (jak bylo np w moim przypadku

zaleta linuxa jest to ze mozesz wszystko zrobic na kilka roznych sposobow a wybor zalezy tylko od ciebie

wiec podaje tutaj kolejna mozliwosc wygenerowania modeline'a

wiec "miej baczenie na slowa"

----------

## kicior

 *Quote:*   

> tylko powiedz mi co jak gtf z jakichs magicznych powodow nie podaje poprawnych danych...

 

Ja robię tak:

załóżmy, że chcesz mieć 100Hz w 1024x768 i zakładamy, że Twój monitor tyle wyciąga.

zapodajesz więc:

```
gtf 1024 768 100
```

w efekcie dostajesz:

```
# 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

Modeline "1024x768_100.00"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync
```

i teraz masz 2 opcje:

1. Dorzucasz powyższy modeline do xorg.conf do sekcji monitor a w sekcji screen w linii Modes dopisujesz swój identyfikator tego trybu: 

```
        Subsection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1024x768_100.00" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection
```

2. Ja jednak zmieniam nazwę modelina na 1024x768 i wtedy nie muszę zmieniać nazwy trybu w sekcji screen:

sekcja monitor:

```
# 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

Modeline "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync
```

sekcja screen: 

```
        Subsection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection
```

Powyższe (ja akurat preferuję sposób 2) przetrenowałem na kilkudziesięciu komputerach na moich pracowniach (architektura x86, x86_64, alpha station, systemy redhat, mandrake, fedora, gentoo, pld) i działa ok. Jeśli u Ciebie nie działa to podaj jakieś opisy błędów (może używasz w sekcji ciągle etykiety 1024x768 a gtf nazwał go np 1024x768_100, to najczęstszy błąd - ale to tak strzelam tylko, bo nie znam konkretów Twojego przypadku). Może ja do tej pory miałem szczęście, a może Ty trafiłeś na jaiś zgryźliwy zestaw sprzętowy - tak też bywa.

----------

## psycepa

ekhm, to bylo pytanie retoryczne....

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> co jest? nie wierzę żebyście pracowali przy 85Hz. Napiszcie jak uporaliście się z tym problemem.

 

Pracuję przy 1280x1024@75 - w zupełności mi wystarcza.

Nie wierzę, że ktoś jest w stanie dostrzec różnicę odświeżania powyżej 85HZ...

----------

## C1REX

Dla mnie oba te sposoby nie działają tak, jak powinne. Ten kalkulator za linkiem generuje mi taką wartość, że wcale nie mam obrazu w podanej rozdzielczości, ale i gtf ewidętnie podaje mi nieprawdziwą (nawet nie muszę sprawdzać). Same HSync i Vsync powinienem mieć oba na +; pixel clock też powinien być inny.

----------

## vutives

Zitajcie. Odświeżę trochę wątek. Skorzystałem przed chwilą z 

```
gtf 1024 768 100
```

 Wrzuciłem modelina do sekcji Monitor zmieniając nazwę na 1024x768. Traz gdy odpalam KDE mam 55Hz i 1152x768 rozdzielczość... Co mam zrobić, żeby było 1024x768 i 100Hz? Zauważyłem, że teraz w plik konfiguracyjnym nie było zakomentowanych modelinów... help

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

Musisz pamiętać, że X-y uruchomiają się w największej dostępnej rozdzielczości. Jeżeli w sekcji "Screen" w linijce "Modes" masz podane rozdzielczości większe niż 1024x768 to  X-y uruchomią się z tymi rozdzilczościami. Poza tym w KDE możesz zmieniać rozdzielczość i częstotliwość odświeżania w Centrum Sterowania. Po prostu wchodzisz do Centrum sterowania i potem Urządzenia peryferyjne->Ekran, wybierasz pasującą Ci rozdzielczość, zaznaczasz opcję "Zastosuj ustawienia przy starcie KDE" i masz zrobione.

----------

## vutives

No tak, tylko, że w centrum sterowania następna niższa rozdielczośc to 800x600 i odświeżanie 85 Hz. A ja chcę 1024.768 i 100Hz. A modelina mam tylko 1024x768, więc nie wiem czemu uruchamia mi się przy takiej rozdzielczości...

----------

## kicior

daj linkę do swojego xorg.conf

----------

## marek09

Chciałbym jeszcze zwrócić uwagę na następujący fakt :

mam jakąś linijkę Modeline; posiadam kartę nvidia i dla driverów nv oraz nvidia

obraz wygląda zupełnie inaczej ! Czy jest to tylko specyfika Nvidia - nie wiem -

ale sugeruje to, że te same Modeline dają inny obraz na monitorze a więc i tak

trzeba eksperymentować (xvidtune). Nie spotkałem jeszcze kalkulatora, który

dałby takie rezultaty od razu (co do wyglądu ekranu) jak np. w M$.

----------

## C1REX

To jest modeline dla LCD samsunga LE 32M51 i jemu podobnych. (panorama: 1360x768. 60Hz, hsync i vsync na + i pixel clock 85.80).

 (Realna rozdziałka to 1366x768, ale te 6 pixeli to dla zachowania kwadratowych pixeli przy tych proporcjach. Wykorzystywane są przez wmontowany tuner)

```
Modeline "1360x768"     85.80   1360 1416 1528 1792    768  771  777  795 +hsync +vsync
```

Część z tych wartości zmienia się, jeśli zmieniamy położenie obrazu (włączenie/wyłączenie sterów nvidia wymusza zmiany).

Żaden kalkulator, ani żaden programik nie wygenerował mi prawodłowych wartości. Swoje znalazłem w Internecie. Kilka innych też u mnie działało i na pozór wyglądało tak samo.

----------

## indianiec

Modeline, jak i cały xorg.conf bardzo ładnie generuje narzędzie nvidia-xconfig. Niestety uruchomienie go wymaga zainstalowanie sterowników nvidi metodą tradycyjną, a nie "gentoo way", ale przecież wystarczy zrobić to tylko raz. W przypadku mojej Iiyamy udało mi się co prawda przy pomocy gtf wygenerować w miarę poprawne modeline, ale nvidia-xconfig, które samo uruchamia sie pod koniec instalacji strowników zrobiło to lepiej, ustawiając odświerzanie dla wszystkich rozdzielczości i dobierając parametry zgodnie z możliwościami monitora.Last edited by indianiec on Tue Feb 21, 2006 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Pablord wrote:*   co jest? nie wierzę żebyście pracowali przy 85Hz. Napiszcie jak uporaliście się z tym problemem. 
> 
> Pracuję przy 1280x1024@75 - w zupełności mi wystarcza.
> 
> Nie wierzę, że ktoś jest w stanie dostrzec różnicę odświeżania powyżej 85HZ...

 ? tzn. ze nigdy nie pracowales wiecej jak 10h dziennie z kompem. polecam lekture jakiegos poradnika "po co to odswiezanie", bo rownie dobrze mozna sie zatrzymac na 25 klatkach - i tak oko wiecej nie rozpoznaje...

:/ skad takie teksty bierzesz?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

Jeżeli w xorg.conf masz Modeline dla 1024x768@100Hz a nie możesz wybrać tej rozdzielczości w Centrum sterowania moze to oznaczać, że ustawienia monitora, które podałeś konfigurując X-y nie pozwalają na wyświetlenie takiej rozdzielczości. Jak to sprawdzić? Jeżeli wartość hsync podana przez GTF jest większa od maksymalnej wartości HorizSync z xorg.conf, to X-y uznają, że rozdzielczości z Modeline nie da się wyświetlić na podpiętym monitorze a KDE nie pokaże jej w Centrum sterowania.

----------

## vutives

Wiec tak, oto moj xorg.conf (jeszcze niedopracowany  :Smile:  ):

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync  30-85

    VertRefresh   50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    131072

    EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection
```

Z 

```
gtf 1024 768 100
```

 dostaje

```
# 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

  Modeline "1024x768_100.00"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

```

 Moj monitor to LG Flatron ez T710PH. Help!

P.S. Gdy w xorg.conf zostawilem same najwyzsze mozliwosci hsync i vsync (85 i 160) przy startowaniu kde robia sie ciemnosc i znow pojawiala sie konsola...Last edited by vutives on Wed Feb 22, 2006 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## damjanek

Zrób coś z tymi komentarzami w tym xorg.conf. Tego nie idzie porządnie przeanalizować.

----------

## vutives

Skorzystalem jeszcze raz z gtf i juz mam 100 Hz :/

----------

